

Show HN: xmbd - Cross Provider Media Embedding with jQuery - screeny05
https://github.com/screeny05/xmbd

======
skierandcoder
I like it. Nice work!

------
ronaldsvilcins
Nice!

~~~
screeny05
Thanks! Currently it's not even alpha, but there's always some work to do.

